# How long do you wait after a tattoo to hit the gym again?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Started a new tattoo yesterday and was gonna train as usual today however my arm is still very sore and swollen so I'm gonna give it a miss. Can't remember it being that bad on my last one and pretty sure I trained 24 hrs later. Last tattoo was a full back piece.

How long do you guys wait normally after a tattoo or is there actually a time you should wait to allow it to heal properly?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I normally give it a few days mate, just put some bebampfom (dunno how to spell it lol) and it should be ok.

Looks good anyway mate ! Nice to see the koi are going up as well as thats traditionally right for japenese stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Bepanthem and ibuprofen forearm swelled up quite a bit. Should have saved leg day for today then I didn't have to miss out ha


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I just gave mine the weekend to heal I've been getting a full sleeve done spread out over the last 8 months. Just avoid any thing that is likely to knock any scabs off.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I always just go like normal, bepanthen and its good to go


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

keep it moist with bepanfon to prevent cracking while training


----------



## mark84 (Aug 4, 2011)

I used "Preperation H" (i thinkits usually used for hemarroids) on minem, it's cheap and if you spread it on really thick it stops any kind of scabbing(so no colour loss/touch ups needed). Nice tattoo btw, looks good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

I think your all right. Keep it moist so it doesn't crack. Swelling and soreness should hopefully be gone tomorrow


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Few hours depending what time I have it done. Obviously stay away from the preacher bench


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Never had this much soreness on my back although different guy for that tattoo


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally wouldnt train the body part ive just got tattooed for at least 4-7 days just to let it calm down and settle in! And id have made sure I was coming upto a leg day if it was my arm i had done! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Fcuk taking a week off the gym lol. I just need to man up I think


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I go the next day with zero problems and im covered in them.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Monkey_ass said:


> Fcuk taking a week off the gym lol. I just need to man up I think


Its going to be on you forever may as well make sure you don't knock it or damage it!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

i just go as normal but be careful not to get gym scum on it...it is an open wound after all


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I've knocked bumped plenty of new tats and none have ever fell off ??????


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

secondhandsoul said:


> I go the next day with zero problems and im covered in them.


Im covered too and have knocked a few which has knocked some colour out...so thats why i said it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I usually wait a day or two and make sure it's covered in bepanthen


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Just don't train your arms for a few days. Get to the gym and train them legs. I was back in the gym after two days with no issues.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Same. Next day. So 14 hrs later. Mine cracks and all.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice tattoo that mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Nice tattoo that mate


It's a free hand custom design. Basically told the lad he has free reign to do what he wants and that's just the first sitting. Happy days


----------

